# Muscle Requiring High Reps



## GetSwullll (Apr 15, 2014)

Any avid believers that certain muscles only respond to those high reps: traps, forearm, calves, etc

If so,  through high rep sets or volume do you reach that? 

Focusing on traps and calves this summer


----------



## MattG (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah my traps and calves dont get the same effect in the 8-12 rep range like most other muscle groups. Ive found 15-20 reps with medium weight gives me the best pump/growth for those. And even some other muscle groups like quads...8-12 on standard squats is perfect, but hack squats i need 15-20


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, forearms dont do shit unless i torture them with reps.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 15, 2014)

That is mostly true and the likely reason is Time Under Tension. Muscles with short ROM require more reps to get the same amount of TUT. A squat takes say 5 seconds for 1 rep x 10-12 reps=50-60 seconds ideal for hypertrophy. A calf raise may take 3 second tops x10-12 reps=30-40secs...not so good. While 20 reps would be 60 seconds...very good.

Check this out: http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lifting-training/34864-throw-out-rep-ranges.html

Hawk


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 15, 2014)

Yeah,  been so long since I hit traps lower then 20 reps that I thought maybe going heavy a bit but a pinched nerve or lack of growth not worth the try. So I asked...

Calves long of always directed high reps 20-30 and forearms just now starting to work to experience growth though I get decent build from gripping everything.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 17, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Yeah,  been so long since I hit traps lower then 20 reps that I thought maybe going heavy a bit but a pinched nerve or lack of growth not worth the try. So I asked...
> 
> Calves long of always directed high reps 20-30 and forearms just now starting to work to experience growth though I get decent build from gripping everything.




For size I would keep them high for sure. It's also easy to pull ribs out of place when going heavy.

Hawk


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm only going to say "yes"


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 17, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> For size I would keep them high for sure. It's also easy to pull ribs out of place when going heavy.
> 
> Hawk



Thanks, I'll change few things up but keep them high. Definitely want growth.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

GetSwullll said:


> Thanks, I'll change few things up but keep them high. Definitely want growth.



Also keep in mind to squeeze at the top of these movements. The force of a contracted muscle flexing is super high and will produce more growth than a plain contraction.

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 19, 2014)

High rep muscles ? All of them . Low rep muscles? all of them.
forearm and calf muscles respond to painful long sets best . The heavy is to 
get stronger so you are using more reps for heavier wt.
Really effective forearm training is excruciating need a partner and is best 3-4 times weekly if you are really trying to bring them up which you sure as hell dont need C H.. T


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 19, 2014)

I've always believed the standard training of lowering reps with heaviest weight to build strength for small period do when I get into that 8-12 rep range hitting hypertrophy that I'm still growing and using the strength to go up in weights for those set ranges. 

However, most research showing that the traps with such light rom grows off the higher reps with that concentrate squeeze to build strength and growth.  

So thought to confirm with Anasci fam.  Seems most agree not too much reason to go heavy and low rep but rarely for shock mostly?!


----------



## robertscott (Apr 19, 2014)

I find my quads won't grow on less than 12 reps of anything.  Means I do all my squats, leg press etc sets of 20 reps.  God it's a nightmare but it has to be done.


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 19, 2014)

This whole thread is great.  I have been experimenting with different ways to get my two most stubborn parts to respond...my calves and biceps.  I am actually doing 20-40 reps for calves and upwards of 20 on biceps now.  It is an ongoing project.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

chrisr116 said:


> This whole thread is great.  I have been experimenting with different ways to get my two most stubborn parts to respond...my calves and biceps.  I am actually doing 20-40 reps for calves and upwards of 20 on biceps now.  It is an ongoing project.



Keeping the rest short (under 45seconds) helps with calves as the are unique in their ability to recover ATP.

Hawk


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

robertscott said:


> I find my quads won't grow on less than 12 reps of anything.  Means I do all my squats, leg press etc sets of 20 reps.  God it's a nightmare but it has to be done.




I find that interesting as sets of 20-25 say actually end up recruiting fast twitch fibers. Low reps we know recruit fast twitch and then mid range end up recruiting the slower gycotic type fibers, but when then exaust in that 12-15+range the body actually recruits the fast twitch fibers to do the work.

Sets much higher don't do much as since they require so few fibers and the ones that tire early in the set simply recover and start up again.

Good luck,
Hawk


----------



## robertscott (Apr 21, 2014)

chicken_hawk said:


> I find that interesting as sets of 20-25 say actually end up recruiting fast twitch fibers. Low reps we know recruit fast twitch and then mid range end up recruiting the slower gycotic type fibers, but when then exaust in that 12-15+range the body actually recruits the fast twitch fibers to do the work.
> 
> Sets much higher don't do much as since they require so few fibers and the ones that tire early in the set simply recover and start up again.
> 
> ...



that's interesting stuff.  I did Poliquin's version of GVT which is the 10x10 squats with a minute rest.  It's hard as hell but what you find is you actually get a little stronger by the 8th set because your body starts recruiting "emergency fibres" to help you get through it.

Best gains of my life doing that program, but you're limping for days after!


----------



## chrisr116 (Apr 21, 2014)

I did GVT also for 12 grueling weeks. What a bitch!


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 21, 2014)

So everyone's mostly in agreement that for traps that 15-20 or high rep range does promote growth unlike with other muscle groups in which they mat be cutting. 

And I see this applied to forarms almost always but for calves opinions start to vary again.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Apr 21, 2014)

I like doing shrugs for reps of 20+ just lower the weight and if you've ever read my workout log you'll see I do sets above 30± for a few sets and the add weight the lowest I allow them to go usually is around 15


----------



## GetSwullll (Apr 22, 2014)

Well def seems majority would agree 15 is a low rep to be hitting the Traps and most stay in 20-25 rep range. 

I think on the routines when pushing 4 sets of 10-12 i'll hit the higher reps that month in the 20-30 rep range.  Months pushing lower reps of 4 sets 6/ 5 sets 5 i'll hit the 15-20 rep range on traps.

Keep everyone updated!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Apr 22, 2014)

robertscott said:


> that's interesting stuff.  I did Poliquin's version of GVT which is the 10x10 squats with a minute rest.  It's hard as hell but what you find is you actually get a little stronger by the 8th set because your body starts recruiting "emergency fibres" to help you get through it.
> 
> Best gains of my life doing that program, but you're limping for days after!



Notice the gains without going to failure? Hmmm....may be something to that me thinks.

Hawk


----------

